# E-Collars



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

What E-collars do you all use? Fisher has a very thick coat and I think I'm getting inconsistent corrections due to poor contact. Do you get longer contact points, have a special collar strap? I currently use a Dogtra 1902s if that matters.

I need to redo some foundation work (force to pile, etc) and I need consistent corrections or our training degrades quickly. At this point, I'm considering shaving a small patch of hair but I'd like to show him in October so hopefully I can find an alternative.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

We purchased one off of chewy that came with a set of longer prongs. We also make sure it is relatively snug and right up under Denver's chin pretty much. We mainly use the beep setting, and only use it at our lake house, to keep him on our property (which is rare because he's usually right next to us) but it is nice to have. But i will say we have had it on the static setting by mistake...and unless it is turned up high he does not feel it through his fur. He is trained to my parent's electric fence when he goes to their house so it was easy to train him to the e-collar. Beep = pay attention to what mom is telling me to do. 

This is the one we have: https://www.chewy.com/petrainer-998dbb-remote-dog-training/dp/158347


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

You could check with Dogtra and see if a set of longer points is available for this model.

You may also want to check how snug you have the collar fitted.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I use a garmin pro 70-two sets of prongs comes w this one, maybe you can buy longer ones for yours?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Swampcollie said:


> You could check with Dogtra and see if a set of longer points is available for this model.
> 
> *You may also want to check how snug you have the collar fitted*.



I know when I got our e-collar, I was sort of shocked (no pun intended) at how snugly you do need to put it on. And once it's on, we move it back and forth ever so slightly just to make sure it is through the fur and making good contact. 

I like our Garmin Delta Sport a lot, but Shala does not have a very thick coat.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> I know when I got our e-collar, I was sort of shocked (no pun intended) at how snugly you do need to put it on. And once it's on, we move it back and forth ever so slightly just to make sure it is through the fur and making good contact.
> 
> I like our Garmin Delta Sport a lot, but Shala does not have a very thick coat.


Yeah I don't have this issue with my other golden, but her coat is like Shala's. Fisher's neck fur is just crazy thick. I think it needs to be a little tighter but with the one inch strap he acts like its choking him. I really prefer e-collars that use 3/4 inch straps for that reason. 

I probably need to do all three, tighter collar, longer contact points, and wiggle it a bit so I make sure it's getting through the fur.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Swampcollie said:


> You could check with Dogtra and see if a set of longer points is available for this model.
> 
> You may also want to check how snug you have the collar fitted.


Good idea, I sent Dogtra an email to see what they have available. Thanks!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes you need the longer contact points and you're probably not putting it on tight enough. Also make sure it is right up under his chin & ears and not lower down his neck.

Garmin Pro 550 user here formerly TT Pro 500


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

K9-Design said:


> Yes you need the longer contact points and you're probably not putting it on tight enough. Also make sure it is right up under his chin & ears and not lower down his neck.
> 
> Garmin Pro 550 user here formerly TT Pro 500


Thanks Anney, I ordered some longer ones today. I think that will help a lot!


----------

